#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Retrieving email messages

## Webtekr

Hi all,

I downloaded my email messages into outlook 2007 from an sbc email account.
My computer crashed and i no longer have access to it. I did not back up my messages in outlook. (didn't know that I should). Is there a way to retrieve my messages through outlook?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Excel_Fan

Probably not unfortunately. Unless they are stored on a server somewhere. If you downloaded them to your personal outlook (and not company provided) then they're probably gone.
Sorry.

Unless you want to spend $$$$ on hard disk recovery.

----------

